# Payslips for Spouse Visa



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

We are due to apply for my husbands spouse visa at the end of January. We are leaving the UK mid January to travel to my husbands home country to submit the application.

I'm paid on the 26th of each month and my payslip is issued a day or so before this. So the problem is my January payslip (issued by the payroll company) will not be available in time for me leaving the UK. My HR department have offered to print a copy of it off the system and write a letter explaining that the official slip is issued at a later date but the money will be paid on 26th January. Will this be OK for the application? Or could this risk refusal?

I am going to submit 12 months pay slips just to be on the safe side (applying under category A) and have them all stamped and signed by the employer to confirm they are authentic.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

I would say just apply BEFORE the end of January, and then you will only need to provide July to December 2012 pay slips and bank statements, thereby removing January's pay from the equation altogether. If you apply later, there IS a chance that UKBA could refuse your application. It's hard to say whether an employer's letter would qualify the absent original pay-slip or not because we've not seen anyone try that yet, but it's becoming very clear that it's not wise to put UKBA's rules to the test (they're following them to the absolute letter).

So I recommend your husband submits and pays for his application pretty much as soon as he arrives back in his home country in mid-January. You don't state which country that is, but it's often the case that the actual application date is the date on which the online submission and payment is made, with the papers and printed application being sent later with biometrics data (depends on the country though), and if this applies to you, then you can whizz through the online form and pay, then prepare your papers when you have a little more time to breath! That will remove the worry altogether. Good luck!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply 2farapart. My partner is from Turkey and we plan to submit the application at the centre in Gazaintep. 

The problem is we are returning mid January to arrange the paperwork to get married. Due to the time needed for that we expect to get married on 25th January, submit the application online the following day and submit the supporting documents on the next available visa centre appointment. Hopefully 29th/30th January something like that. So I'm going to be cutting it fine to get it in within January...

I'm thinking I might have to ask my company if they can send the pay slip international recorded mail to my husbands home in Turkey so that we have it to submit. I really don't want to take any risks here.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a good idea. It might cost a fair bit, but if you think of it in terms of "would I pay £--.-- just to stave off a visa refusal risk", it suddenly seems most worth it. No, don't put UKBA to the test. Currently, they're not only following every rule to the absolute letter, but even where they are given some powers of discretion, they appear to be giving immediate refusals rather than allowing the applicant to redress an issue of missing documentswhile their application is held.


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, seems to be better safe than sorry. Good Luck!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advise. I had a meeting with my HR today and they agreed to send my January payslip to Turkey by recorded mail. I'm lucky they are being so understanding of the situation!


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

That's Wonderful!


----------

